# السلام عليكم انا عندى لخبطه



## mahm00ud (2 مارس 2016)

ايه الفرق بين inspection chamber & manhole ولا مفيش فرق ودى مسميات لنفس الحاجه ؟؟؟ ياريت تكون الاجابه فيها حاجه من الاكواد


----------



## mahm00ud (5 مارس 2016)

؟؟؟؟


----------



## ahmed ibrahim abdo (9 مارس 2016)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t565655.html


----------

